# Problem logging in to fresh install of gentoo

## godsmack420

I just installed Gentoo on a test machine like I have tons of times.  First time I've ever had a problem like this.  Heres what happens:

1.)  I log in as root

2.)  I get the command prompt but can't type anything

3.)  After about 10 seconds I get logged out back to the Username prompt.

This happens at the console and when trying to log in from a remote machine via SSH.   Anyone have a clue what could be causing this?

----------

## aCOSwt

Something in one of your login scripts segfaulting ?

----------

## godsmack420

I have not created any login scripts.  It has done this since the install was completed, it did this first time I tried to log into the install.

----------

## godsmack420

Don't know what happened or why.  I reinstalled since I didn't have anything besides what I needed to run and the new install works fine, did it same way using the "Quick Install Guide" in Gentoo docs.

----------

